# How can I get an Independent Financial Health Check



## *indi* (14 Dec 2005)

I would like to have an independent financial health check. I contacted the financial regulator and they sent me a list of Authorised Advisors but I'm finding it difficult to navigate the list as all of the names/firms seem to be associated with different kinds of products for sale.. I want to pay a fee to someone who will give me a warts and all analysis of where I am without selling me something they are making a commission from. Could someone offer a recommendation or some advice? (I'm in Dublin)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2005)

*indi* said:
			
		

> I contacted the financial regulator and they sent me a list of Authorised Advisors but I'm finding it difficult to navigate the list as all of the names/firms seem to be associated with different kinds of products for sale.


_Authorised Advisors _(as opposed to multi-agency intermediaries or tied agents - the other two types of financial intermediary regulated/authorised by _IFSRA_) should not be restricted to any particular products/providers. An _AA _should be able to give you independent, professional advice on a fixed fee paying basis.


----------



## *indi* (14 Dec 2005)

Thanks for that link Clubman, I obviously missed it when I was searching.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Dec 2005)

I'm glad IFSRA were able to send you the information, it looks like it still proving a herculean task to actually put it on [broken link removed]????

(Surely the word 'shortly' could be deemed misleading in this context  )


----------



## doberden (15 Dec 2005)

Have you contacted the Irish credit bureau to get a credit report on yourself, this is worth doing because that's what the banks will do...


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Dec 2005)

A 'Health Check' is a diiferent kettle of fish from a 'Credit Check'.

A health check evaluates how well you are doing re. savings/investments/pensions etc. for your age, risk profiles, dependents etc., and suggests areas where you could improve etc.


----------



## Ben (15 Dec 2005)

Can anyone recommend an Authorised Advisor in the Limerick / Clare Area?


----------



## Marianne (17 Dec 2005)

I can recommend Michael Kiernan of www.myadviser.ie as a fee-based Authorised Advisor for an overall financial health-check. Although he's based in Dublin, he operates mostly over the internet so location isn't really an issue.  He is an Authorised Advisor and my experience of dealing with him is that he is genuinely independent, i.e. discusses Quinn Life and Ark Life products as well as the commission-paying ones like Irish Life, Hibernian etc.  

I have no connection with Michael or his firm.


----------

